# Garden pest control



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do any of you do organic gardens? What do you use for mites and aphids if you do?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not bad for a small garden?!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Your marigolds are beautiful! You're whole set up is great! I told Jim that we should get permethrin. We used something called Garden Safety. I think it's insecticidal soap. We'll do it again tomorrow to see if it's going to work.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had forgotten about marigolds being good for the garden. I had them last year. I need to get more....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanny,buy some lady bugs who love to feast on aphids and mites.You can't get any more organic than that.Seeing your gardens is depressing(not really!!!).My garden is still in the living room.Tomorrow it's going down in the 40's and I'm hoping to get them out and in the ground this next week.The rule of thumb around here is to wait until after Mother's Day to plant outside.Both of your gardens look great!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To protect my plants I had to put up shade cloth. The intense sun killed off the newly set buds. Those and my sweet potato plants already look better.

Neem oil is one of the tricks they recommend for protecting the plants from critters.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like Sevin. I am so jealous of those gardens. I used to do that in NY. I don't know about down here. I don't even have grass in the back yard. : (


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Nanny,buy some lady bugs who love to feast on aphids and mites.You can't get any more organic than that.Seeing your gardens is depressing(not really!!!).My garden is still in the living room.Tomorrow it's going down in the 40's and I'm hoping to get them out and in the ground this next week.The rule of thumb around here is to wait until after Mother's Day to plant outside.Both of your gardens look great!!


CQ, you've had so much rain. Have you considered edible aquatic plants?
http://natures-water.com/education_information/edible_plants/


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought sevin today. I don't much like using it in the garden, but what we used yesterday was worthless. Peas harvested and plants are now chicken fooder.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sevin spray tomorrow.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Sevin spray tomorrow.


Gotta do what you gotta do. I've used liquid sevin and it'll get them bone yard dead.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've used it before in extreme infestations, but I try to do as much organic as I can. I think that using some straw as mulch from the coop is where they started. We're going to be cleaning another outbuilding close to the coop. I'll be checking the coop itself for mites. I'm thinking though that what was in the garden was some kind of aphid and not mites.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> CQ, you've had so much rain. Have you considered edible aquatic plants?
> http://natures-water.com/education_information/edible_plants/


LOL I actually have considered a rice paddy for one spot but everything usually dries up by July.That link was very interesting.I never considered watercress or water chestnuts.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pulled the peas, raked the old straw mulch, picked our 1st 2 yellow cherry tomatoes, decided to wait until dusk to spray the sevin so all the pollinators are in their little beds. Oh and pulled 10 gallons of beets to pickle. Planning on making Escabeche (pickled jalapenos, carrots and onions) sometime this weekend.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! Beets? I found the packages of seeds yesterday that didn't get planted, LOL. 
When I was a kid, I used to watch my Gpa sprinkle Sevin on his tomato plants. He was a big gardener.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm tired just thinking about it!


Ugh, you made me break out in a sweat.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep Dawg, I've sweated a bucket today! Stick a fork in me, I'm DONE! From 2 five gallon buckets of beets and greens to the stove and jars. I have a case of beet pickles, (I'm pretty much the only one here who eats them.), and a few beet greens for sauteed dishes and the freezer. Kitchen cleaned and I'm showered and down for the evening. Jim is out putting sevin out.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!!!You are harvesting and I finally got my plants back outside,for good this time.I still have to get them in the ground.I won't be harvesting anything until at least July.One con of living in Ohio...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah CQ, you're well north of Oklahoma and colder longer than we are.


----------



## George Mikkelsen (Mar 1, 2018)

My friend has a beautiful organic garden. Once she was facing the problems of mites. Mites have been a term frequently used to refer to a group of insect-like organisms that can bite or cause irritation to humans. That time he called professional from Pest Exterminator Fairfield County CT. The professional inspected the garden and eliminated mites from his garden. You can also take help of some professional that you can easily find online. If you wish, you can also try some DIY methods to eliminate them from your garden.


----------

